# Cook Forest PA / Clarion River fishing help



## ncanitano

Hi all - I'm taking the family and some friends camping this weekend to Cook Forst in Pa and wanted to hit the Clarion River for some fishing. Anyone been there, or have any suggestions on the fishing. I'm hoping to find some smallies, and maybe even try the trout. Anything to keep the kids excited would work as well!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## dumbagain

i used to do alot of camping in the area....
upstream from the main canoe livery there's a small dam or electric plant or something like that? i've heard early morning trout fishing in the area is good.

i'll try to find out some more info, if anyone else has any info i'd like to know also.

good luck


----------



## mountainbikingrn

Grew up fishing that river with my grandfather who lived in Fisher outside of Clarion. We always threw crawlers or crayfish into the rapids and let them get carried down stream for smallmouth. Always fished small streams/beaver ponds in the area and hammered the trout. There is a small stocked trout pond for children across the river from the main canoe livery, just don't let an adult get caught reeling (the PA game wardens are known for being a tough crowd).


----------



## hoytshooter

fish it 3-4 times a year watermellon red fleck bass pro shops tubes or green pumpkin both with 1/16 to 1/8 oz heads have always produced there from early to late have also worn out a lucky craft point the smallest one there good luck go early or late alot of traffic on the river this time of year


----------

